# Cold smoking pork ham



## smokingirl (Jan 23, 2012)

I have raised the pig, butchered & all is cured or frozen.  I am ready to cold smoke the ham, but have not seen clear answers to how long!!!!  I have modified my masterbuilt electric smoker with an external smoke generator that I rigged.  My temp I can maintain....my smoke I cam maintain.  Can anyone please tell me for how long do I smoke these huge hams!!!!????


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello Smokingirl - I am sure one Pops or one of the other butchers will be along here to help you with your ham. They are going to want to know if it is cured and what you cured it with so they can help you. 

In the mean time would you please swing over to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can give you a SMF welcome - also updating your profile with your location helps us in what advice we give based on climate


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 24, 2012)

A longtime or wait till Pops comes by and really should have the answer for you. He's the guru's of that stuff.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 24, 2012)

I did a 20 lb fresh ham that i cured in a brine for 7 days, rinsed and hung, cold smoked for 22 hours at 80* then bumped my heat to 190 and continued.

I have pics i will find and post.


----------

